# List of resorts with high-speed internet



## Space Coast Laurie (Jul 17, 2006)

I was wondering if any other TUGgers would find it helpful to have a centralized list created and "pinned" somewhere listing resorts that have high-speed internet access available in the units or in a centralized location.  This has become a decision-making feature for me when selecting a hotel, and I would love to have this information available regarding timeshare resorts.  

I know that some folks feel that they want to get away from the internet while on vacation, but it has become a part of my lifestyle such that I find it darn inconvenient when I don't have it.  People use email to reach me about as often as they use the telephone, and when on vacation I use the internet to look up restaurants and attractions, make reservations and buy tickets, check the weather, check flight status, etc.   Yeah, I know I can use dial-up in some locations, but I can't use it everywhere.  Also, I find dial-up to be excruciating after having had cable modem for years and years, especially with today's graphic-intense websites. 

A bonus for me is that my regular job can be performed anywhere that I have high-speed internet available to me.  Sometimes it's just nice to get away to somewhere different even if you're working while you're there.  I recently visited my daughter in California as part of a "working vacation."  I stayed on my East Coast schedule, working online from 5am to 1:30am California time (that's 8am to 4:40pm Eastern), which put me "in the office" when people expected me to be there, gave me the afternoons to walk to the beach, and the evenings to visit.  Net result was a fulll week away for which I only burned a day's worth of vacation for the travel.  

I would find it VERY helpful to have a "permanent" topic somewhere on the board that listed the resorts with high-speed internet, whether the connection is available in the units or only in a centralized area, the connection type (wireless or non-wireless), any charges for enabling/using it, and any reports that TUG users may have on the quality of the connection.


----------



## Keitht (Jul 17, 2006)

The information could certainly be useful to some members.  The problem will be in generating a meaningful list.  Many resorts do not list this information in their RCI or II entry so it will be down to members to enter the information into an active thread whenever they visit a resort with high speed internet.


----------



## Space Coast Laurie (Jul 18, 2006)

*Yes, that's what I was thinking... member reporting*

I was figuring on members reporting in based on having the info on resorts at which they own and resorts they've visited.  I'll also probably be doing some calling around and asking at some of the resorts I'm considering visiting.


----------



## icroyals (Jul 18, 2006)

High Speed Internet is a deal breaker for us as well. My wife is a distance learning student, and broadband access is a requirement, not a luxury. I think this would be a very useful feature for TUGgers. 

I'd be willing to help in any way I can. Please contact me if there is anything I can do to help. Thanks

icroyals


----------



## Makai Guy (Jul 18, 2006)

Space Coast Laurie said:
			
		

> I would find it VERY helpful to have a "permanent" topic somewhere on the board that listed the resorts with high-speed internet, whether the connection is available in the units or only in a centralized area, the connection type (wireless or non-wireless), any charges for enabling/using it, and any reports that TUG users may have on the quality of the connection.



I think the place for this information is in the reviews.  That's where all the information a given resort should be placed.  Otherwise we'd have all manner of separate lists for places with internet, places with swimming pools, places with restaurants, etc.

As a result of this thread, a suggestion has been sent to our database programmer to add a field for this to each resort review record.


----------



## Time2Ponder (Jul 19, 2006)

Makai Guy said:
			
		

> As a result of this thread, a suggestion has been sent to our database programmer to add a field for this to each resort review record.



Might I suggest another field: the cost of said access, if available. For example, WKORV offers HSIA for free. DVC resorts charge $9.95 per day for this amenity. Just a suggestion. 

Kim


----------



## bnevins (Jul 20, 2006)

I would like knowing which timeshares have high-speed internet.  Marriott Desert Springs I & II and Marriott Shadow Ridge have free wireless internet access.


----------



## BigJohn2 (Jul 20, 2006)

This would be great to have list of Timeshare resorts that have high speed access plus the cost.  I'm looking to buy my first timeshare and finding it hard to find out what resorts have HSIA. 

Thanks, 

BigJohn2


----------



## Keitht (Jul 20, 2006)

BigJohn2 said:
			
		

> This would be great to have list of Timeshare resorts that have high speed access plus the cost.  I'm looking to buy my first timeshare and finding it hard to find out what resorts have HSIA.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> BigJohn2



Including detail of high speed internet availability in the Resorts Database is one thing, but including the cost is in my view taking it too far.  Who is going to be responsible for keeping that information up to date?  
Many resorts are lucky if they get one review per year so it will be many years before there is anything like comprehensive information in the database.  This also means that any form of price information is quickly going to be meaningless.


----------

